# What do you do?



## PE-ness (Mar 18, 2009)

I haven't used my "stamp" in several months, and to be honest, I didn't use it all that much before (shhh...!) and all of sudden, now that I need it, I find that it has run dry!

It's one of those self-inking types, so there is no external source of stamping "liquid" available.

I am guessing that the ink has dried up in the pores, and has clogged it. So I tried cleaning it with alcohol, and then windex. I am getting a little ink out of it now, but not enough to leave a good impression.

What do I do????

By the way, I am totally serious. I don;t know why, but I get the feeling you guys never take me seriously.

THIS IS REAL!!!!! I NEED HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 19, 2009)

How hard are you pressing on it? Maybe you just need a little more pressure. You know, smack it around, kind of spank it and see if that helps. :dunno:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 19, 2009)

No, no. Gently and slowly apply pressure, but then back off and do it again. Maybe rock it back and forth while doing it.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 20, 2009)

You know, oddly enough this happened to a "friend" and all I can tell you is this: DO NOT TRY TO CLEAN YOUR SELF_INKING STAMP WITH ACETATE!!!!!! I can't emphasize this strongly enough! These self-inking stamps are kind of like miniature screen printers, and the acetate will dissolve the substrate (?) on it and destroy your stamp.

But other than that, I've got nothing for you. My friend had to order a replacement. My advice would be to stay away from self-inking stamps if you are prone to going long periods of time without stamping anything. It's tough to go wrong with an old-fashioned rubber stamp.


----------

